# awesome new weapon



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont know if you have ever seen the Benelli sbe2 turkey version with the pistol grip butt stock but its a sweet gun.. Recently Stoeger industries the little brother of benelli came out with the same set-up on their model 2000 which I own and love for half the price of the benelli..


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been looking at the new Stoeger. Have you owned one before? It seems like there are a lot of guys out there that hate the things. I do a lot of pheasant hunting as well, and there is nothing worse than a gun that jams. Have you had any problems?


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, I do own one and ill admit to a few jams after I pulled a cornstalk out of the ground next to my gun and I loaded the action up with dirt but other than that shes flawless.. It shoots awesome and points even better and now with the new raised rib it must be like a dream.. It deffinately worht purchasin!!!


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks boss. Just seems too good to be true.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Me personally, I own the NWTF Browning BPS gun. Comes with 24" barrel, camouflaged, NWTF signature logo on the stock, and hyviz shooting sights.

That my friends is a turkey gun.

:wink:


----------

